# Reese Cup



## Grindscream (Apr 26, 2012)

Just a few days old









A few weeks old









She followed me into the bathroom










X-Mas 11









Sound asleep:lol:









I purposely wrapped her up but left her head uncovered.









And lastly this is one of the most recent pictures of Reese and I.


----------



## leesah (Apr 17, 2012)

Wow she's beautiful! I just got a calico kitten 2 weeks ago. It's nice to see one fully grown and know she will keep all her cuteness


----------



## Grindscream (Apr 26, 2012)

Thank you.

Yeah, Reese though despite getting a little bigger(even though she's petite) looks the exact same as she did when she was a kitten.
I've never owned a calico cat until Reese.


----------



## dweamgoil (Feb 3, 2010)

You ladies are both beautiful


----------



## Grindscream (Apr 26, 2012)

Aw thank you.


----------



## cinderflower (Apr 22, 2012)

what a cute cat! (well pretty when she grew up). i like your hair.


----------



## Cat'sHouse (Apr 5, 2012)

About the same size as my Marble...very nice pics...I hope you find a solution to the Rinoa issue.....and I am glad my Kermit (twice their size) doesnt pick on Marble....she chases him.....So did CC but we created a sanctuary...(our bed or near us). and they both learned the meaning of the word...CC could be rough, as he was ten when Kermit was a kitten...rough play, not maliciious tho sometimes we weren't sure. So, when Kermit made it to us (the bed or couch), there was no more issue as we called out 'sanctuary' and CC knew he could get swatted for not following this rule. It was surprising how quickly they both caught on....it helped that wife was a stay at home mom and the kids enforced this rule too. good luck.


----------



## Cats Rule (Sep 18, 2010)

She's an awesome cat and that's a nice hot of you too. She looks like good company.


----------



## Midas (Apr 29, 2012)

Such a cute Calico.


----------



## seattlecoon (Mar 2, 2012)

Cute kitten but what a beautiful adult she became! You're lucky to have kitten pictures of her. I love calico cats; their fur has such drama.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Your cute little kitten Reese turned into a beautiful lady cat! Her colors are 
gorgeous and her face is darling. Great pictures!


----------

